# Shower / body spray pressure fix?



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a customer that had his bathroom renovated and in his shower added a body spray. When the shower is on alone the pressure is ok, and when the body spray is on alone is ok. When both are on - terrible.Here are somethings I know:

All the supply lines in this condo building are 1/2"
this pressure balancing valve is the kohler-k-305-ks
cheap kohler shower head
The psi at the shower head is 45

If I swap out the pressure balancing valve with this for the K-306-KS Kohler Hi Flow Rite-Temp Pressure Balancing Rough in Valve and a new movario 5 shower spray will this give the customer any better results pressure wise all around or is there no fix withing a building with 1/2" supply?

thanks in advance.
Brian Fox


will this give the customer any better results pressure wise all around or is there no fix withing a building with 1/2" supply?

thanks in advance.
Brian Fox


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

no loop?


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

havent opened it up to see if there is a loop or not. could be the problem.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Just plumbed one,on a ne bath addition. I always run 3/4 " right up to each fixture. Actually within a couple of ft. I believe with 1/2" ,there stuck!


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

anyone have a pic / diagram of proper loop configuration?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

What is the flow rate of the valve?

Flow rate of the head?

Only a single body spray? On it's own volume control or is there a diverter?

Flow rate of the body spray?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> What is the flow rate of the valve?
> 
> Flow rate of the head?
> 
> ...


I would fire any plumber that installed something like what you pictured.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Care to explain ?

Ahh... the bottom spray not the lowest point?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Care to explain ?
> 
> Ahh... the bottom spray not the lowest point?


No, if you want things equal, you have to pipe them equal.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

tub , single spray , shower.
thats the line up


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Chris because the body sprays are not piped individually they will not have the same flow rate the first spray will have more pressure or hot water etc than the other sprays along the chain.

The sprays, shower heads have to be piped in so that the pressure/water is sent to them in an equal manner.

This of course is a layman's explanation.

Here is an example

http://www.pricepfister.com/trade/project_center/1-2_complete.pdf


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I understand how a pressure loop works--That was just a diagram I pulled off another plumbing site.

Your pfister diagram only shows two body sprays on two legs.

This is, I think, what he was getting at:

http://www.customshower.com/html/layout04.htm

The center body spray has its own leg to the loop.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> *I understand how a pressure loop works--That was just a diagram I pulled off another plumbing site.
> *
> Your pfister diagram only shows two body sprays on two legs.
> 
> ...


After reading my post I realized it seemed like I was explaining it to you. I actually meant the explanation to benefit the OP.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Loops , poops*

You still only have 1/2" service to the condo,from what I read !


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> You still only have 1/2" service to the condo,from what I read !



Ah, but he said


> All the supply lines in this condo building are 1/2"


 he said within the condo, we don't really know what the service is.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

snapped a pic of the actual shower and the fixtures.
hopefully helps you guys see what im dealing with and if you know what the loop and whatnot should look like on this.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

BrianFox said:


> snapped a pic of the actual shower and the fixtures.
> hopefully helps you guys see what im dealing with and if you know what the loop and whatnot should look like on this.


Looks like you have two 1/2" valves? 

One feeding the water tile, and one feeding the shower head?

And only 1/2" service all the way from the water heater and meter?

Second floor?


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes just 2 half inch valves. He lives on the 4th floor , which is the first lived on floor in a huge condo building of 28 floors.Alot of old hotels in phiily were converted. The cold water comes up from below but from what i understand the hot supply is from water that travels all the way to the top of the building heats there and shoots back down. The pressure in his other shower is fine. I believe the pressure of the buildings supply is ok after what Ive been reading just maybe isnt connected and or looped right. 
This is very simple in comparison to other shower sprays i have seen.
totally stumped here.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

BrianFox said:


> totally stumped here.


You should be. :laughing:


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You should be. :laughing:


???


----------

